# Spontaner DNS(?) Verlust



## Belias (25. Dezember 2007)

Muss mit meinem ersten Betrag gleich um Hilfe betteln.
Seit Ewigkeiten schon habe ich folgendendes Problem (und hoffe das es lösbar ist).

Ich besuche eine Seite zb Google.de und suche nach etwas Bestimmten - nach ca. 5 Minuten (egal vieviele Seiten ich in der Zeit aufgerufen habe - wobei ich das Gefühl habe das wenn ich ständig Links aufrufe es nicht so schnell passiert) jedenfalls kommt nach einer bestimmten Zeit: "Die von Ihnen aufgerufene Seite ist nicht verfügbar"
Dann warte ich ca. 10 bis 30 Minuten und die Seite funktioniert wieder 5 Minuten -
Gerade bei Google passiert das oft - bei anderen Seiten passiert es manchmal - manchmal nicht - jedenfalls stört es^^
Auch wenn ich 3 Minuten surfe und dann eine andere Seite aufrufe und nach 10 Minuten wieder auf Google zurückwill kommt es auch zu diesem Problem.
Hier im Forum habe ich Öfter mal "DNS Verlust" gelesen und dachte damit könnte es zusammenhängen.
Ich wähle mich über den DSL 1000 Anschluss meines Vaters ein. Wir bilden mit 3 PC ein Netzwerk und benutzen alle den selben Anschluss - ich weiss jetzt nicht ob die anderen dieses Problem haben... Unser Provider ist T-Online...

Gibt es nicht irgenteinen Trick - das ich nichtmal 30 Minuten am Stück surfen kann?
Hoffe auf zahlreiche Antworten  

Edit: Es ist nicht so das mein ganzes Inet weg ist - sondern nur einzelne Seiten... ICQ und ähnliches sind dauerhaft konstant


----------



## michaelwengert (25. Dezember 2007)

Du hast nicht zufällig ein Siemens Gigaset SE515 als Router?
Da hatte ich (und laut einigen Foren auch viele andere) das selbe Problem.


----------



## Belias (25. Dezember 2007)

Der Router ist von SMC - ADSL Barricade (SMC 7404BRB)
Was kann ich nur tun? Habe auch was von nem überfüllten Speichern oder Clustern gelesen  

Frohes Fest euch allen


----------



## AnubisKaNi (4. Januar 2008)

> Unser Provider ist T-Online...



Daran liegts ^^ !

Nee, Spaß beiseite, hab selber T-Online!

Von dem Problem kann ich auch fast Lieder singen... 

Bei mir ist es bloß immer so, dass ich z.b. auf Tutorials.de manchmal 10min keine Antwort erhalte... also Browser aktualisiert nicht, aber der Beitrag ist trotzdem schon auf der Seite... sehr komisch ^^

Also, vllt. liegt es am Browser... vllt. auch an der Firmware des Routers... die man ggf. mal erneuern sollte, aber auch am besten nicht ohne Hilfe ^^ 

Hatte schonmal das Erlebnis das ich nur 100kb/s Download hatte, konstant, mit 2000 DSL... naja.. das bissl lahm... und im Forum von T-Online sagten sie mir ein Firmware Update raufspielen, weil Service kennen die ja nicht, weil man ja hätte was sagen können über E-Mail.. aber ne.. selbst ist der Mann sozusagen...

Naja, nach dem Update hatte ich wieder meine gewünschten 230-240 kb/s Download ^^

Es ist halt immer abhängig, vom Provider... da der letztendlich deine Verbindung herstellt ^^ 
Versuch Dich mal an einen anderen Browser, oder ruf die Hotline an von T-Online... wo man auch recht schnell durchgestellt wird und sehr nett sind die da auch!

Weiteres fällt mir momentan nicht ein! Hoffe es findet sich bald ne Lösung!

Mfg Anubis


----------



## Dr Dau (4. Januar 2008)

Hallo!


AnubisKaNi hat gesagt.:


> Daran liegts ^^ !
> 
> Nee, Spaß beiseite, hab selber T-Online!


So abwegig ist es nicht.
Ich bin zwar nicht bei T-Rosa, aber ich habe schon öfter gehört dass deren DNS nicht so toll sein sollen und man lieber einen bzw. mehrere andere DNS wählen sollte.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## AnubisKaNi (4. Januar 2008)

Dr Dau hat gesagt.:


> So abwegig ist es nicht.



Wirklich   , *erstaunt!

Naja, das jez nicht so prickelnd... aber du sagst was von anderen DNS wählen?

Wie das denn... zu 1&1 gehn oder anderen oder wie?

Ich hab bei mir im Router was dass nennt sich Dynamisches DNS... ist es das vllt. ?   weil das ist aus bei mir!

Mfg Anubis


----------



## Dr Dau (5. Januar 2008)

Dynamisches DNS (DynDNS) ist etwas ganz anderes.
Dort brauchst Du nur Einstellungen vornehmen wenn Du über eine DynDNS-Adresse ala http://meinname.dyndns.org erreichbar sein willst (z.b. weil Du einen Server betreibst).

Es gibt auch öffentliche DNS (die nicht an den Provider gebunden sind) die man als alternativen zu den DNS des Providers in den Verbindungseinstellungen eingeben kann.
Wie gesagt, ich bin nicht bei T-Rosa..... und bin daher nicht von DNS Problemen betroffen.
Darum kann ich dir auch keine alternativen DNS nennen.


----------



## Belias (12. Januar 2008)

Vielen Dank ersteinmal für die Antworten 
Habe nun eine unbequeme Teillösung gefunden: einfach beim Auftreten des Problems Router neustarten - nach ca. 2 Minuten - wenn die Verbindung wieder steht - kann ich weitermachen... also es ist jedenfalls Heilbar XD
Der Browser wirds wohl nicht sein - beim IE sowohl wie bei Opera (was ich überwiegend benutze) kommt es zu Ausfällen 
Mal sehen wie sich die Sache entwickelt...


----------

